# My Microsoft Websites PW Hacked



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

Some sites like this one I am not concerned about security. Microsoft always asks if I want them to save my password when I get on a new site. I only have them save nonbusiness/nonfinancial sites. Turns out every one they saved is hacked while non of my own unsaved are not. So they offer strong password suggestions but if they all get hacked what is their purpose?


----------



## Devi (Jun 8, 2021)

Are you talking about Microsoft Edge?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 8, 2021)

I would NEVER save a password, on ANY site.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2021)

Firefox and Chrome will offer to save passwords, I go ahead and allow that, except for financial /banking sites.     I use Linux operating systems rather than Windows, so there is more 'built-in' security under-the-hood.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

Devi said:


> Are you talking about Microsoft Edge?


yes


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jun 9, 2021)

Oops!  Sorry corrected.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jun 9, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Firefox and Chrome will offer to save passwords, I go ahead and allow that, except for financial /banking sites.     I use Linux operating systems rather than Windows, so there is more 'built-in' security under-the-hood.


I use Linux, Firefox,,,etc. (avoid Facebook, anything Google/Android among others), no OS is completely safe, what I like about Linux is 'More eyes', instant action and ease of use, have had a few incidences to correct 'Ransom ware', hacking attacks on other systems.  Just reinstalled whatever distro, use flash drives for storage and frequent (weekly) personal/financial logins to monitor problems or errors.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2021)

It all happened the day after I changed my email password!!


----------

